# Fleece is friggin' expensive! But...



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

Stores near me seem to sell fleece throws on sale quite often. 
I just got four huge fleece throws for $1.99 each!


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

that's how I get all my fleece..haha. It seems to be cheaper to buy a big fleece throw then to buy fleece by the yard..all my kids have a squared up fleece blanket in the bottom of their cage that is blue with snowflakes (got it last year at christmas time at walmart for like 3 bucks, and it was big enough to make 4 cage liners..


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

sounds like a good deal.


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

On Black Friday the JoAnn Fabrics near me was selling fleece for $2.99 a yard, and the flannel was $1.49. Absolutely fantastic! I now have a small mountain of fabric waiting to be hammo-fied. I also got six yards and made a blanket for myself. I always seem to have difficulty finding fleece throws. 
I like the neon colors you picked out too.


----------

